# AutoBiographies- New Vortex Feature Series



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

We’re looking for a few good cars, and their owners too. VWvortex will be running a new series of article called AutoBiographies, which will focus on our readers and their special rides. The format is simple, you just answer the questions in the attached document, and return it to us with up to 6 digital pictures. From the 25 questions, we will pick several of the most relevant and interesting answers. We will run one AutoBiography per week.
Detailed instructions: Open the Word document below. Answer all of the questions. Email your submission to [email protected] using the subject line “AutoBiography”. Attach the completed Word document to the e-mail. You may attach up to six images, of the car or yourself preferably in .jpg format, at least 800 pixels wide by 600 pixels high, but not more than double that please. As with answers to our questionnaire, we'll also be choosing the submissions based on the quality and creativity of the photos. Try to highlight some of the cooler details of your car, include an interior shot, and engine shot and exterior shots from different angles.
Legal stuff: All submissions become the property of Vortex Media Group (VMG). VMG reserves the right to use any and all submissions … VMG is not obligated to publish all submissions. Images or accounts depicting illegal activity will not be published.


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: AutoBiographies- New Vortex Feature Series ([email protected])*

id do it if i wasnt lazy


----------



## DoriftuEvo (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: AutoBiographies- New Vortex Feature Series (glibobbo21)*

All set.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: AutoBiographies- New Vortex Feature Series (DoriftuEvo)*

Sent in the "Ruf Bug" info.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## F.U.B.A.R. (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: AutoBiographies- New Vortex Feature Series ([email protected])*

DEFINATLY INTERSTRED WHEN I GET THE TIME IT SHALL BE DONE


----------



## redjettasquared (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: AutoBiographies- New Vortex Feature Series (F.U.B.A.R.)*

working on mine now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kenda98 (Nov 15, 2004)

I tryed to do mine but it won't work with the doc. is there another way i can?


----------



## gtigirlie8 (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: AutoBiographies- New Vortex Feature Series ([email protected])*

sounds awesome good deals


----------



## jettasthebomb (Jan 19, 2005)

nice


----------



## Tycho (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: AutoBiographies- New Vortex Feature Series ([email protected])*

I wonder if a stock, uninspired, pos with chipped paint will make the cut?


----------



## Gearhead666 (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: AutoBiographies- New Vortex Feature Series ([email protected])*

Man my cars at the shop getting a transmission from either a GTi or Eco Diesel so no photo's but here's a list of other work done to it

Ractive- Air Intake
EBC- Green Stuff Pads & Cross-Drilled Rotors 
Vibrant- Header
MagnaFlow- Cat-Back Exhaust
Neuspeed- Spark Plug Wires
Tokico- 1.5 Performance Suspension
ACT- Street Clutch
EuroDrive- Lightened Flywheel 30%
Rieger Tuning- Shift Knob
Enkei- 15in Wheels
Falken- ZIEX ZE-512 P205/50R15
Custom Front Grill made from stock http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Custom 3" Intake Tube
VW- VR6 Front Lip Spoiler


----------



## ctrlctrl (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: AutoBiographies- New Vortex Feature Series (Gearhead666)*

Please enter the site 
http://www.paneveziobalsas.lt/...id=94
push on Balsavimas (in red letters), then mark VW PASSAT and push balsuoti
Thank you very much.


----------



## smokeygottapassat (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: AutoBiographies- New Vortex Feature Series (Tycho)*

i was thinkin on the same lines. like a stock vee that still has its oem vanity


----------



## spooln6 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: AutoBiographies- New Vortex Feature Series ([email protected])*

will work on it


----------



## 2.Vent0 (Jan 13, 2006)

if my car wasnt a pos id do it


----------



## VR6B4 (Sep 27, 2005)

Does the autobio section even work yet? I can't see anyone else's rides.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: (VR6B4)*

AUTObiographies have been running for a long time now. They have been on hold recently, but will resume again soon. Here is the link to the *AUTObiographies Index*
The most recent ones are shown on the main page. .At the bottom is a button that will take you to past installments.


----------



## vwdriva (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: AutoBiographies- New Vortex Feature Series ([email protected])*

The AutoBiographies segment is a good idea. If anyone has follow the VW show circuit in the last ten years, has seen the tremendous growth in attendees and size. It is always fascinating to see the willingness of Veedub fans to travel over many miles and States to showcase there cars.
I own the convertible A3 Jetta (third car shown on Vortex coverage of H2O International). I have attended many of these show for over ten years. I am also impress with the amount of people who show up but greatly proud of those people who revolutionize, evovle and elevate our Veedub passion. It is this small group of Dub heads who have a story to tell, that pictures alone can't capture. What they have done, how they did it and what motivated them to do what they did are intersting biographies, like my friend who put four door on a Caddy. These stories should be the premise behind AutoBiographies. If fact Vortex and its growth can be attributed to that visionary fire of these VeeDub owners.


----------



## The Nick (Aug 28, 2006)

Two Words: VegasJetta


----------



## VR6B4 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_AUTObiographies have been running for a long time now. They have been on hold recently, but will resume again soon. Here is the link to the *AUTObiographies Index*
The most recent ones are shown on the main page. .At the bottom is a button that will take you to past installments.

That page is blank on every computer I've tried to view it on.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (VR6B4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6B4* »_
That page is blank on every computer I've tried to view it on.

x2


----------



## dubswede (May 21, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

it's kinda piontless/worthless that this is sticky'd up here isn't it?
hopefully someone will notice that we miss AUTObiography.

poo.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: (dubswede)*

I've been asking for A/B submissions lately, but none have really been coming through. We plan to start running them again, but I need to have a few of them in the can before we do. 
If you have a car that you feel is worthy, or you know someone who does, then download the form and send it to me.


----------



## Red 1.8t (Mar 7, 2007)

a bmw m5 can beat an r32


----------



## Grits 'n gravy (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (Red 1.8t)*

Email sent, worth a shot.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (Grits 'n gravy)*

We're looking for attractive cars, but they don't have to be show-quality; we're seeking tuned, driver-oriented vehicles that don't have to be track stars. We want to hear about your Volkswagen's colorful past, revealed with a sharp wit or sense of humor. Most of all, we need you to tell us what it means to be a VW enthusiast, and show us how you and your car meet that standard. Ready? Download an VWvortex AUTObiography form *here* and e-mail with pictures to [email protected] 
Disclaimer: All submissions become the property of VWvortex and Vortex Media Group. We are not obligated to publish all submissions. 



_Modified by [email protected] at 11:27 AM 10-27-2007_


----------

